# Gasoline gauge Versa Note



## BARBARASTARK (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello

Any experiences with Nissan faulty gasoline gauges?

If all the little slats are full to the top rime of the circle :|and it seems frozen-- think there is an error.

Suppose I will know if I run out of gas.

Will not know if the empty fuel icon works till it is too late. 

Anyway does Nissan have any campaigns on this-- it is a digital gauge BTW & not a dial !!!

Help :|


----------



## Lucy John (May 7, 2019)

no dont have any experience like this.


----------

